# Cameron Drill Press - This Week's Find



## AR1911 (Dec 25, 2015)

A friend tipped me off to this little DP on CraigsList. Horrible ad, no indication of actual size, but a little online searching told me this was a desirable item. The neighborhood it was in was less so, dirt street, junk-strewn yard. But the deal was done for $75 and I escaped.
   These Cameron 164 drill presses are made in USA.  They even make their own motors. In fact, I think the only thing they buy out is the Jacobs chuck. Their primary market is jewelers and clock/watch makers. It has 3 speeds - 7500, 15000, and 30,000 RPM!  Too fast for anything I do, so I'll try a router speed controller on it.
   I spent a leisurely Afternoon disassembling it, cleaning, polishing etc.  Turned out real nice. Still needs one feed spoke and a new belt, but otherwise it's in excellent shape. 

Note: OAL Height to the top of the depth stop nut is 14"


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow. That is quite the deal, more than a bit jealous


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice find  I have one And if you have been on there site you know what they go for. Oh and mine was free but it wasn't running. New brushes and clean the commutator and it runs fine now.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL  Yeah, I was a bit surprised when I got it home and saw what they go for. I was tempted to flip it but it's just so cute, and well made.   Right now it's on my desk.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 26, 2015)

I would wonder about the item from your description. Did the person have other tools around that would make this item fit in to their collection? If hate to think I gave someone money that has just ripped someone else off.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 26, 2015)

With that kind of speed, has me thinking maybe someway to convert it for tool grinding and use the table for homemade adjustable holding fixtures? Nice score by the way. Mike


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 26, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> I would wonder about the item from your description. Did the person have other tools around that would make this item fit in to their collection? If hate to think I gave someone money that has just ripped someone else off.



He had nothing else around anything like this, certainly no collection- I asked in hopes of finding more to buy. The only other tools he had were hand tools and a cordless drill. All else was just miscellaneous household junk.  There was no shop or even a garage, just an old frame house, And the guy wasn't that old, maybe 30. The drill press was dirty and rusted. I think he was surprised I was willing to pay his price.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 26, 2015)

It has a #0 chuck with 1/8" max capacity. The speeds are in line for the small bits. This is for jewelers. they also sale  an x-y table and very small mill bits for it. That said I use a foredom foot pedal speed control on mine.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 26, 2015)

:+1:

wow 1911, you got a real great deal there
enjoy


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 26, 2015)

I hope the owner doesn't see your post & come wanting his tool back. Lol


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 26, 2015)

I picked up a HF router Speed control today.

http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html

The usable range is the middle of Medium and higher.  Is there a better controller that will lower speeds without giving up torque, or is that just the nature of the beast?


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Dec 26, 2015)

The tool  likely belonged to a family member no longer around to set the price. That's what I want to think. The Same thing will happen at my house: Two Mills, Lathes, welders, blacksmith shop all complete with tooling and accessories  $200.00 gets it all.... As for the speed reduction on your drill press I wouldn't touch a thing. Set it aside for drilling the small stuff. If you need a drill press get one, this is a sensitive tool perfect for small stuff. I'm sure any of us will help you with a bench drill press for this little gem.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 26, 2015)

Who knows how these people end up with this stuff? Judging by the rust on it, it had been quite a while since it was used.  

I have plenty of other DPs, including two big ones that go to 8500 RPM.  But this is the only one that fits on my office desk.  Truth is I may never use it, but I like having it.
   That HF control worked fine on the (even smaller) Covington DP that is going to my niece, so that worked out.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 26, 2015)

This is what I use
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOREDOM-FCT...102689?hash=item2c5d4102e1:g:AjEAAOSw9N1VhYPG


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a Foredom setup with foot pedal. I'll try it next time I'm at the shop. I consider the HF foot pedal ($13.99) but I really wanted a constant speed controlled by a knob.

But I WOULD like a foot switch for my floor DPs.


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 30, 2018)

I know this is an old post.. But how does one get 30,000  RPM  from this beast?
What is the RPM of the motor?


----------

